# muzzle loaders



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

i want to by a CVA Eclipse .45 Caliber 209 Magnum Rifle could any one tell me what kind of range i could get shooting a 150 grain magun load with sobo bulet


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

any muzzleloader with that load is good a lil bit over 100 but when you shoot anything over 100 grains your just burning up powder and your not doing your gun any favors


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Ahh, man, buy a REAL muzzle loader. Get yourself a good flintlock and learn to shoot it. You'll be glad that ya' did. I have an Austin & Halleck Flint Mt. rifle that I love the heck out of. I did pick up a CVA inline but just couldn't bring myself to shoot it. It felt like I was cheating or something. Half of the fun of using a muzzle loader is doing it the "old way" like they did back in the 1830's, getting a new fangled inline takes all of the fun out of it. Might as well just use a single shot ctg. rifle. Anyway, JMHO. :roll:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I used a CVA .50 Caliber 209 Magnum Rifle with a 245 grain Power Bult hallow point and it did the trick for me...

My elboy hurt after this muzzleloader season. Lots of fun and it's different no matter what kind of gun you purchase.

Good luck!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Come on now, don't talk bad about an inline.... Traditional and modern both have their place. For the record, I have .54 cal flinter, .54 cal sidelock and a .50 cal inline. I like them all for different reasons....

Now to the question about the range of you CVA and a magnum powder load.... I use 130 grains of 777 and a 200 grain T/C shockwave sabot. I sighted it in for 3 inches high at 100 yards and it is dead on at 200 yards. I haven't chronographed the load yet, but I made a guesstimate that it should have about the same energy as a .308!!

If my memory is correct, then....
The load data included with the 245 gr powerbelts state that with 150gr of pyrodex in a 28 in barrel, it should/could have a M.V. near 2250 fps. Since 777 is about 7-8% stronger than pyrodex than my 130grain load SHOULD be equal to 140 grains of pyrodex. Next I am shooting a lighter bullet, 200 gr vs 245 so the M.V. should be close to maybe higher than the powerbelts. Next to come out was my Nosler reloading manual to look up the ballistics.... and that is how I guesstimated the M.E... I hope to borrow dad's chrony to get a better idea....

So with all of that said, I really think that modern inlines with magnum charges if it provides an acccurate load are very capable of humanely taking game to 200 yards.... BUT YOU MUST SPEND TIME ON THE RANGE TO VERIFY BULLET DROP AT ALL RANGES YOU PLAN ON SHOOTING.

My hunting partner decided that since he didn't spend the time at the range that I did, he (using 130 gr 777 and a 245 gr powerbelt aerotip) would limit his shots to 150 yards. Had he spent the time, he agrees that there is plenty of energy to 200+ yards. His shooting skill is not a problem (former Navy SEAL) so he has more range time to date than I could EVER get.

I hope this helps!!! BTW, I found that if I ran one wet patch and one dry patch between shot, my groups were smaller..


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

I use an omega with 240 gr. power belts. By the way, I have never shot a bullet that was so easy to load and still hold its accuracy. My buck fell strait down this year at 175 yards. Oh ya, I use 150 gr. perodex too.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use an omega.....I shoot 100grain of 777 and a 245 bullet.....two deer hit the ground this year....One shot at 70 yards and the other 15 yards. I have it sighted in at 1" high at a 100 yards. So I figure at 150 it will be close to dead on. The CVA's are good guns but check the sights....A friend of mine busted his when he was at the range. He was just making adjustments when it cracked.....Just some to think about or ask about.


----------

